# cow decoy



## foldingwings (Feb 13, 2006)

Has anyone ever used a cow decoy for hunting deer couse I heard it works.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

I've heard that it works for geese, and I did it and it worked ok. As for deer I don't see it working at all. Make sure you are down wind if you try it.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Yea ive heard its a confidence decoy for geese dunno about deer. But know they even make a cow blind! PM me if you want the link.


----------

